# Back On The Refit Trail...Oh Lordy!



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Greetings tropps and troopettes,
Well back in the hellhole again for more foil tape flingin' and soldering silliness.

Work in progress gallery now up for what it's worth 

Page 1 

Pages 1 to 4 done, next lot most likely after the weekend. L'arsenal figures on order so a bit better work to the VIP longe and arbouretum planned this time around, no shuttle bay slated for this one.

Plan for this to be sorted then the NX-01 to be done then most likely a long holiday at the local hotel with the rubber wallpaper and canvas dinner jackets with the sewn in mittens.

Later people, go easy! :thumbsup:

*Yea verily, an update or two*, now up to Page 6 
That's ya lot for now my fellow minions of the modeling fraternity


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, very interesting approach! Talk about going your own way!

I do very much appreciate the adhesive aluminum tape. I'm wishing I had used more for light blocking, but I was afraid of accidentally shorting out some electrical beastie.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray, absolutely outstanding work. A fantastic solution to the primary hull lighting puzzle.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice spots. And the faux shadows are a clever touch, Ian. Great work!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Damn, that is very realistic, nice job!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Very clever! And quite convincing, too. Will this technique hold up to paint and decals?


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Excellent work. Can't help but read your walk through as thought it was written by Jack Sparrow (Captain, Jack Sparrow)!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Hehe.. I think you are the first to use the back lit technique and think of adding shadows to the phaser bubbles. 

Great job so far but to me the “spot lights” are still a bit too bright.. then again you need to make it brighter since a few layers off paint will be added to the hull… I loved you trial build already and am really interested in following this build up. 


Oh and for all interested… there is a light showing at the end of the tunnel. Work load is decreasing and I think very soon I will have time to go back working on my PL refit too.. Had to neglect here for far too long already.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Cheers for the words folks, all encouragment greatfully appreciated. 

It's gonna be a 2 week headscratcher at least 'fore i'm anywhere near done but that like all things can change.
To address a few comments..
ilbasso : i know what you mean and shorting out is always a risk but in this case, masking tape and heat shrink sleeving are your best buddies so invite them all and often.

Rougepink : The decals are ok in the norm, atleast they were ok on the first test build, the paintwork is another issue. Pearlescent sprays of the Tamiya variety will be used here. Test sprays seem to lead to the colour being ok and the coats cover well and thinly so that's a start.
The rest of the main colour paints will most likely be very heavy on the thinner then airbrushed on. How that will work out remains to be seen. Dynamite in theory but then so was the Edsel.

747 : Well i couldn't help it mate, after all it's such a pretty boat...ship!

Garbaron : Spot on (pun possibly intended) about the light and paint thing, more still to be done and what fun it will be.
Glad to hear you will be getting back to yours soon, you should never neglect a lady especially one armed with phasers 

Go easy gang !


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

*Updates*

Howdo folks :wave: 

Just a note that i've added another page to the ongoing fun and frolics.
Page 6 

And that's another day in the hellhole done.
Go easy all


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful work and brilliant ideas!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent work thus far. I, too, like the "pre-shading" lighting idea you're going with.


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great work Ray! :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing the step by step process.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Can't wait to see the upper saucer spot! Great work, Ian!

And while we're quoting the classics... _"leave the beer! Leave the beer!"_


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Whatho troops!
Ta muchly for the kind words people.

Just a small update gallery, Page 7 now up. Been upto me neck in muck and bullets lately, well health and saftey courses and the like but you get the general idea. 

Not a great deal but more to be done seeing as how the weekend beckons and as soon as some other nonsense is out the way.

Go easy folks :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking good! This one won't be short on lighting I can see.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I love the lightbox design for the windows - makes for a very clean looking ship inside!! That's some light bar you have built for the forward spots! DOn't look directly at it - you're likely to get a sunburn


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Answer a cliffhanger with a cliffhanger 

Truly fantastic Ray.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

*And more silliness going on...*

Greetings all,

Thanks for the goodly words gang.

REL you ain't wrong there mate. The more lighting the merrier...distracts from my cruddy buildwork ya see  

ilbasso no worries about sunburn, the temporary flash blindness takes your mind off it  

Sorry about the cliffhanger bit Tony, bad habit i got though not intentional...honest...

Update here, now on page 8 would you belive, don't time fly when your gnashing ya teeth ?

Go easy troops and troopettes !


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Wonderfull work!

You know how ever sad I May be due to the auctioning of the big A and D… 
Seeing that kind of quality work makes me believe in no time WE will be building models that even surpass the detail level of the actual filming miniatures  

Just imagine ILM really needs a Refit again and sees all the PL Kits with hyper details and asks to borrow one! 

And then we say.. NOPE guys.. you tossed out the Big A… go get it back!




Ps. did go back on working on mine too.. will be finishing the hangarbay soon.. I hope.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray, it keeps getting better and better. Don't mind the cliffhangers my friend. Gives me something to look forward to!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WoW! Impressive light work. Lots of work, but oh so worth it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Glad your enjoying the mayhem in the hellhole folks, me too 
Garbaron, i reckon the time when people start surpassing the level of some effects miniatures has already been and gone just by looking at the quality of some folks work on this BBS...and i challenge any bugger to say different !

One o' these days someone will build the 'ultimate' big E, wether TOS/TMP or otherwise remains to be seen but it's gotta happen. 

On the subject of the evil paramount empire wanting to borrow some models from us lowly folk, i agree with what ya say, failing that i got nine words to keep in mind if they ever have to resort to asking us lot for models...
'Cash Paid Tax Free Money Up Front Rental Agreement' :thumbsup: 

Nicely done on getting back to yours, 'nuff waffle, let's see the pics mate!

Tony, if you say so sir then i'll see what i can do 

Lloyd, well the proof of the pudding is in the eating and the test of wether this is all worth it will be when i finally finish the good and gracious lady. On that day a few muttered prayers to the great one Jeffries and a flick of some switches will decide the outcome.
As a certain scots engineer of our collective aquaintance once said "I'll let ya know"

Go easy people.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

SOLID! Looking great!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

*Another update..finally!*

Greetings you merry lot,
Right then, been on the silly shift time for the past 2 weeks so not really had any hellhole time sadly.

That daftness now thankfully done, back on 'normal' hours so a bit of time here and there to get back to the fun kinda work as averse to the not-really-as-much-fun-as-it-could-be kind of work i get paid for...well sorta paid  

Page 9 right about here. 

Go easy troops and troopettes !


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

I really like the look of your faux spotlighting effects! This one is looking even better than the first attempt. One question: When you get to the secondary hull, are you going to illuminate the pennant on the port and starboard sides with a circle as in TMP or the more elongated wedge seen in later movies?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Ruck !
Good question, i think i may be inclined to go for the elongated wedge shaped light 'footprint', i think it will depend on how brave i'm feeling at the time i get around to fitting it 

Still that's one of more than a few things to be worked out in my tiny little mind, see how that goes.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray, I agree with Ruck, best looking faux spotlighting effect. IMHO, this is the best solution to lighting the bridge spotlights since on film, this was accomplished outside the studio model with dental mirrors. I may just try this with my next 1/350 build.

Great update. Keep 'em coming my friend


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

This is totally outstanding and is true inspiration! Your spot lights work so well, it's only a matter of time before we see this approach on a load more refits!
As a modeler, i'm compelled to say congrats....
As a Scotsman i'd rather say "Goan yersel big man!"

Kudos!

Rich


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

The preshading idea is fantastic, especially the shadows for the phaser bumps. Oh yeah and that foil tape is a life saver.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is like looking at the movie, the way the lights are.Too Cool!


----------



## Braqua (Oct 19, 2003)

*Briliant, but...*

I love you concept, and it looks very good. BUT!  There had to be a BUT in there. The one thing you are loosing by doing what you're doing is the actual *effect* of a spotlight, namely the fact that light falls from the outside and down onto the hull surface, with paint, decals and whatnots. For instance, all your decals, logos, hullplating etc will be colourless and in worst case just shadowy outlines, instead of bright yellow and red in the black of space.
I'm looking forward to seeing what it'll look like once you get a few layers of paint, and some decals on it.
And you have one of the best documented build-ups I've ever seen, keep up the good work!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, that's why there's no perfect refit spotlighting technique as of yet. Each technique has its flaws.

The question is, which technique is acceptable for you on your model?

- spots mounted on model exterior: inaccurate spot shape, bridge needs to be too high, but is most like "real" ship would be
- spots from interior: no reflections from spots, inaccurate colour effects, but can give most accurate spot shape, and show in impossible places
- spots from dental tools: cumbersome and not very portable ... but the effect would be dead-on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

*A Few Musings On Paintwork...*

How we all doing troops ! :wave: 

Braqua, ta for the comments and likewise to all others for the praise and critique, always welcome.

Ok then, never one to waffle about plans too much as they have the habit of going somewhat differently than i want them to but here it is...

Paintwork plan specifics once all filling, sandning and light bleed clear up done:
1) Base coat acrylic gloss white thinned heavily and applied evenly with airbrush. More used carefully to fade out some of the forward edges of the spotlight 'footprints'.

2) All the little cutouts from the frisket masks (yep, i kept 'em all) will be applied semi-randomly over the WHOLE ship and then airbrushed with acrylic matt varnish with a tint of very light grey, almost off white.

3) Next will be the medium sized aztec masks, that is the ones with the medium sized holes in them (pics later) using probably acrylic satin varnish with a blue or gold or silver tint.

4) Next to the small sized aztec masks, again with satin acrylic varnish with either a blue or gold or silver tint depending on the colour of the previous lot.

5) The main proper aztec pattern itself and sprayed on pearlescent white.

6) Decaling done with much frisket as i intend to do all the red lining with airbrush loaded with Tamiya clear red with some flat base thrown in. The black/blue lettering done with the stock sheet or letraset if i can get the right size/font and i'm not that bothered about the is it black or dark blue thing. 
Also yep i pretty much worked out how much fiddly bloody work will be involved but that's the price i gotta pay so it ain't like i haven't considered my options here.

7) I have no bloody idea wether this will work for certain or not and i ain't one to theorise 'till hell feezes over and never find out for certain so whatever the outcome, you lot will find out right after i do i can assure you of that, 

Go easy people !


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work! :thumbsup:

Is there any way to round off or fuzz the spotlight effect on the top of the primary hull?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

As per item 1 on the paint agenda Perfesser.
At least that's the intention but we all know how intentions sometimes go


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oops! Missed that  

Excellent stuff! Can't wait to see it completed. Your lighting is perfect!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

No worries Perfesser 
Well perfect i dunno about but we'll see.

Speaking of which, another update, small but just a few pics on the warp nacelle thing be right here. 

Enjoy troops and troopettes!
Go easy


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yep, you're full of great ideas!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

It really is turning out great. Although reading through your write ups is like watching an episode of "24", you get to the bottom of the page and can't wait to see the next episode!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

*Deflector Dish Doo-Dads and VIP Lounge Windows A Plenty*

Ta for the comments gang, muchly appreciated :thumbsup: 



Nova Designs said:


> Yep, you're full of great ideas!!


Well i'm full of something according to those i know but i suspect they are not being quite as nice as they could be 



747 said:


> It really is turning out great. Although reading through your write ups is like watching an episode of "24", you get to the bottom of the page and can't wait to see the next episode!


Sorry about that, Raist has said i sometimes do the leaving folks with a cliffhanger bit. Not intentional i assure you...well maybe a little bit 

Speaking of updates, here's a snippet of todays hellhole happenings. Page 11 is now up. 

Time for a cuppa methinks.
Go easy all!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking very, very, very good. Watching your progress with much interest. Just wondering, tho: Rather than building up the window frames from putty, which is extremely fragile, esp with such a delicate line, what I've done on the AMT Es, once the masking is down, fitted the spaces between the masking with thin styrene strips and tacked them down with a tiny amount of Tenax or superglue or you could use something like a clear watchmakers or canopy cement. The masking prevents the clear part from frosting or being marked and also aligns the frames perfectly, and the frames are dead even in thickness and won't chip. You can still putty between the outside styrene frames and the model hull. 
You can also use thin strips of Evergreen for building up nearly perfect window frames for things like hangar bays. Much, much easier than trying to cut small windows out of a solid piece and the results are always prefect frames and spacing. Work on wax paper to prevent everything from sticking to your work surface and use the liquid cement very sparingly at first, until everything is tacked together, then stick the part in a alligator clip clamp and give it an overall finish coat of Tenax. The result is as solid as a solid piece of plastic and is as finished looking as etch.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I lit the spotlights my AMT Es from the inside, with mixed results. The advantages of lighting the spotlights that way are 1)that it's very easy to do. Just mask the insides of the hull and blacken and silver the insides, sand the edges of the spotlight areas until you're happy with the firmness or softness of the shadow line, and you're set. And 2) that it's the only way light certain areas, esp on the small AMT E. The disadvantages are 1) that if there's anything between the light source and the shadow, like a wire, you end up with unexpected shadows. And 2?) the spotlit areas aren't all that bright so the shadows from the movies aren't there, unless you put them in from underneath. (But that may not be a disadvantage, as scale effect works for light as well as color. A 1/350 person would be reduced to a skeleton by the intensity of photons coming out of some build-ups.) And 3) it works on my Smoothie but looks just horrible on my non-Smoothie.
PS The decals do show their color even tho they are backlit - they are not washed out. The AMT plastic does tend to show as a little yellow, and of course any surface or undersurface imperfection shows thru and bit of filler is a bit of black. So no fillers on any part you're going to backlight! 
But a combination of spots and backlighting is the only way for the E to be lit all over.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Ray, GREAT job with the VIP windows. I did the same on my build accept I used Photo Etch parts for the window shapes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Whatho folks,
Well on the windows issue as i say on the page, i had a lot of choices but me being me decided to go my usual own way about it.

Have to admit the photoetch parts would probably have been better or starseekers idea about using evergreen plastic (i can only assume Tenex is some form of cement but not heard of it on this side of the pond) but as usual if there is a difficult way to do things, i'll find it 

I could also replace it but i think i'm just too lazy to go ripping it off and building a new one and lacking in patience enough to order some photo etch up and wait for the gear to arrive 

Go easy people!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

SUPER! An inspired approach! I've been wondering how I'd approach it. Thanks for the well detailed explanation!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Ta for the comments all.
As an additional bit of info to this issue, i first came across this wee technique in the way back when of 1979. Anyone who's got a copy of that oldie but goodie soft cover book 'Famous spaceships of fact and fantasy' may well recall the fellow who built the space shuttle and 747 model.

He used this little bit 'o hoo-ha on the shuttle windows, effective and simple.
Goes back to the time 'fore most in my little modeling backwater had ever heard the words "photo-etch metal upgrades for plastic kits" being used in that order in a sentance...my my how times change eh 

Now i think about it resin kits were a novelty over here about that time too and here we merry lot be putting together nigh three foot long starships from off the shelf kits.
If this be that new fangled progress thing then gimmie more i say.

I think i'll just terminate the makin' it obvious i'm getting old rant about now 

Go easy you lot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

*Another day, another update*

Greetings all !
Another little update folks, Part 12 now up . 

And that, as they say is that for now.
Take care and go easy people.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Beautiful*

Great work so far. I'm really enjoying following your build here. And, it has helped me in planning my own build. Thanks for sharing your experience here with us.

BTW... I love your coffee cup 

Regards,
Todd


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"Gratuitous cock-up" .. isn't that a punk band? 

Thanks for the updates, Ian -- always a treat!


----------



## TomasSilverloc (Dec 28, 2005)

great build up so far, and as been said, cool coffee cup


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Ta muchly for the comments folks !
That coffee cup and me have been through a lot together, infact i do belive it be her 12th birthday this year.

Also memo to self, check the damn background 'fore taking the photo 

And Steve, if it ain't by now mate it may well be sometime soon 

Slow day at work here, go easy gang :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Good update! Nice looking port work. You think you will be finished by Christmas? :freak:  
The last photo of the update, I didn't notice the model piece. I wonder why?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Good update! Nice looking port work. You think you will be finished by Christmas? :freak:


To use a line from Monty Python "A fair question and one that in recent weeks has been much on my mind" 
Truth be told i really can't say, i hope so because i want to have the decks cleared for a largeish project to begin in the very early new year.




Lloyd Collins said:


> The last photo of the update, I didn't notice the model piece. I wonder why?


Not a clue to be honest 

Go easy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

*More fun and games...*

Howdo troops :wave: 

Right then, two updates be here.

Page 13, foiling the secondary hull and windows perpetrated 

Page 14, Arbouretum build 

S'all go round here lately i can tell ya.

Go easy all !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I really like your take on the Arbouretum.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Very nice work on the arboretum... got to do the LED pin trick too


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Ta muchly folks,
The LED pin trick does seem to work ok, that and it's a very thin reason to justify my squirrel like behaviour in not throwing anything away that may prove remotely useful 

Well another small update for you. 
And the fun goeth onward


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Bravo!*

Great work! I love your arboretum!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Always a treat, Ian. :thumbsup: 

So do you use the "one resistor per LED" approach?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Glad you lot are enjoying the uphill struggle that is the PL refit, though i have to admit it's sometimes an enjoyable struggle when things are working right 

Steve, i did indeed use the one resistor per LED approach, incidentally the final count looks to be about 170 of the little blighters installed by the time i'm done.
I'm not going to proclaim any kind of expertise in the electronics field as some things i'm woefully short on knowledge wise, i just know what i'm happier with and in terms of smoothing out the power distribution it seems to work just nicely.

Of course that's not to say it's the best way or most efficient, sometimes it can cause a few probs interior space wise in wedging everything into place but them's the breaks so with a little bit of thought, a large mallet, several 'G' clamps or all of the above and some more stuff besides it all fits together eventually...wether it bloody well want's to or not 

Go easy troops !


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

You know am starting to think about using your spot light trick too..... So far am planing to add outside sources like it was done at the studio model but seeing this makes me thinking..


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Well Garb, thing is that the make or break point on my one will for certain be the paintwork vs light showthrough. I'm also seriously looking into getting the decals like the registry and name done in dry rubdowns to eliminate the possible future problems with carrier film showing up and at this point the cost isn't looking too serious for a one off.

Let's be honest however, since you plan to use the exterior method like the studio, i reckon there will be no quibbles as to the accuracy of the lighting. Do i suspect that the local dental mirror sales place near you is about to get a severe dent in it's stock levels ? 

Go easy.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Raytheon,

I'm really enjoying your build log. You've got a great wit about you  What are you using as a power source? What are its current and voltage specs?

Keep up the great work. I can't wait to see how she looks as you progress through the paint process.

Regards,
Todd


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Ian, I was wondering about the heat generated by 170 resistors inside a sealed plastic model ... are you at least leaving the bridge light slots open for venting?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

*On power and heating issues...*

Greetings troops :wave: 
I always try to bung in some humour whenever i can Prowler, as it says at the top of my home page "I tried that 'being all grown up and serious' once...never did work for me" 
I think that says it all for my attitude to life these days 

Well now, power is really the question, i've been larking about with several different power units of different amp levels and it comes down to this, going on a 12v supply i've tried it out on 250milliamp, 350, 500, 1amp 1.5 and 2.

Heat is really going to be a problem at the higher amp ranges though there appears to be as next to no difference in brightness levels though my eyes could be decieveing me there.

I also gave it a run with the secondary hull and saucer seperately using a 170 Mah 9v nickle metal hydride rechargable, just incase i go for the battery option. My first test one was and the results were not too shabby but could be better.

Still very bright and negligable heat output, the only way to really tell will be when i put the lot together and have a short test run with the above stated power options and a thermoprobe, then the answers will become clear and i'll keep thee posted.

As i've said before, there's a lot that i don't know when it comes to electronics and mains converted voltages are still a bit o' a grey area with yours truly.

More after after i get the parts temporarily wired up and running when all the LED's are fitted into place. You will be the first to know the disasterous or happy results right after i do.
S'all good fun innit 

Go easy folks.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Words to live by.....You have to grow old, but, you don't have to grow up.


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Raytheon said:


> Well now, power is really the question, i've been larking about with several different power units of different amp levels and it comes down to this, going on a 12v supply i've tried it out on 250milliamp, 350, 500, 1amp 1.5 and 2.


I haven't followed every page of your build, so forgive me if I missed something.

If you have your leds wired the way I think you have them wired, having extra current available from your power supply should not create more heat in the model (provided the supply is not _in_ the model). Depending on the style of construction of the supply, extra current capabilty could cause the power supply to run a little hotter. If the supply is a modern PWM style, having extra current capability available won't even cause the supply to run hotter.

If you post the specs of your leds and what resistor you have in series with them, I can give you a good guess as to how much current you need.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

No prob on not following the build JT and you ain't missed much.

The power supply will not be in the model, all circuitry will be outside as that's the way i prefer it. The final power supply i will be using will be the PWM style since the load will change dependant on wether all the leds for the warpdrive will be lit or not and if i decide to link in the nav/strobe flashing circuits or leave those battery powered.

That all depnds on the final wiring up...you can tell i make up the build ideas as i go along can't you 

OK 'nuff waffle, specs are as follows :
All leds 3 to 3.4v 20 milliamp 156 of (other 14 leds for nav/strobe, not part of main supply draw at this time)
Resistor 430 ohms 1 per soldered directly to led leg

Hope that helps and many thanks in advance for helping this noob out.

Go easy.


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Raytheon said:


> No prob on not following the build JT and you ain't missed much.
> 
> The power supply will not be in the model, all circuitry will be outside as that's the way i prefer it. The final power supply i will be using will be the PWM style since the load will change dependant on wether all the leds for the warpdrive will be lit or not and if i decide to link in the nav/strobe flashing circuits or leave those battery powered.
> 
> ...


Yep, your resistor value is perfect to put 20 mamps thru the diode with 12V supply, but you knew that!


With 156 of them all in parallel, you should need .020x 156 = 3.12 Amps!

Not sure what was happeing when you hooked it to lower amperage supplies? Maybe they are capale of much more than there rating for some period of time? Maybe the Led's still look good with a lot less than 20 mA each?

I'd try hooking the lower amperage supplies up thru a multimeter set up to read current (in series), and see what you are really putting in there. I'd also check to see how much voltage sag you are getting? (meter set on voltage, measure in parallel)

If you really put 3.12 amps in there at 12 v, the model needs to dissipate 37 watts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

So going by that, using a 2 amp supply should give me 12 mA a piece. Doesn't sound too bad though i reckon i'll pass on the 3.12 amp top end, 37 watts is a bit much.

I'll have to give this a try and see how we go there. Pretty much all the pics you see on the build up with the assembled saucer/neck and the secondary were done with the 250 mA pack and i pretty much guessed that it would only tolerate use for short periods, your post and last nights messin' about in the hellhole confirms this and the confomation is a welcome thing.

Boy did that pack get warm quick like.

So that taking into account and the model main parts assembled less the wiring up, i think a bit o' testing this weekend wouldn't go amiss, results later.

Thanks for the help JT :thumbsup: , it's more appreciated than you know!

Go easy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What is that burning smell, turkey?,pie?...no? It is the refit model!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL

Don't speak too soon Lloyd, i may well be going for 'The most refits destroyed just short of completion' award you know


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

*All glued up and set...*

Whatho gang.
Ok then, we are assembled, filled in, scribed, sanded and scrubed up nicely.

Page 16 up now for your viewing. 

Lighting tests show that a 12v 2 amp switched supply seems to do the trick, the meter read pretty much that with little variance that so all is as it should be and resistor heating was marginal. the only real changes in reading were when i switched between the warp and impulse lighting but they were small jumps that settled quick and the rest of the lighting barely changed when the extra draw was applied.

In fact the power pack got warmer then the resistors did and a fair bit quicker too. Such are the problems with converting 240v mains in my neck of the woods but there you have it.

Suffice to say that it would appear that i can comfortably get a few hours running time out of it without damage to the model but i suspect that she will never be lit for that amount of time in one go.
After all, she be a model and not a room lamp, saying that though the LED's were rather bright and gave the hellhole a nice cozy glow  Taking it down in the voltage a bit may be in order but the final decision will be dictated by how she looks after painting.

Enough waffle already, you lot go easy.

Raytheon


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Not sure the stand is strong enough. I think I hear wood splintering! LOL

Still doing a real fine job.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Clever stand, Ian! Love the tilt.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Now that's a dandy looking stand!  That'll definitely be a huge help in painting her up nicely. Great work so far. :thumbsup: Now comes the really fun part, eh? :freak: 

Regards,
Todd


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*following long*

your work is amazing, cant wait to see how you mask all them lights tho. Hang in there. (-:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Ta for the kind words all, muchly appreciated.

Primary window masking is now well underway, using liquid masking stuff as it's worked fine for me in the past. 
First stage will be final light bleed clear up with the redoutable matt black then going over with matt white. Frisket masks are all cut and ready, ain't it amazing how fast you can go through 20 yards of that stuff 
Paints for the aztec hoo-ha are gathered/mixed and the airbrush and compressor are on emergency standby.

Well Todd as to the fun part as you call it, to paraphrase Arthur Dent "This must be some strange use of the word fun i wasn't previously aware of" 

The standard blow by blow update can be expected sooner or later.

Go easy troops and troopettes.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

He he... Good ol' Arthur  Looking forward to your progress.

Regards,
Todd


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Seems like the update (or part of) is sooner.

Page 17 Part 1 

Just a bit more details on the window masking whathaveyou. More parts to follow as the week goes on.

Yep, ole Arthur is a good lad 

Go easy people.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Gorgeous spotlights, Ian!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

OH MY!!! That's just awesome! The effect of the spots and the saucer lights is beautiful. I only wish I hadn't painted the interior of my saucer already... Keep up the awesome work!

Regards,
Todd


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

OMG... that looks so cool! 

I would not be urprised if Andy Probert comments you on your wokr!

Brilliant!

And I'll defenitely try your inside spot lights on my build too!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Ian....

my jaw was literally hanging open....

simply the best lighting seen on an Enterprise build...

Utterly astonishing, mucker!

I, like just about everybody else here, am following your build with more anticipation than each episode of Lost...

To sum up, your model is looking totally dead brilliant, so it is!

Rich


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

High praise from you all and i thankyou for it people !

The primary masking goes on...and on and on  but i'll get there (wherever 'there' is) at some point. I fully intend to be into the light bleed hiding, spotlight clean up and over coating by the weekend latest. Next week if all goes well will be the main painting i hope but we'll see.

However it goes, the now standard updates will follow as soon as i have summat to show for the gnashing of teeth.

Go easy folks


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Good Lord Ray.....That looks AWESOME!! Simply fantastic.

I can not wait to see her with a base coat.

Thank you for the inspiration my friend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> Good Lord Ray.....That looks AWESOME!! Simply fantastic.
> 
> I can not wait to see her with a base coat.
> 
> Thank you for the inspiration my friend.


Ta muchly for the kind words Tony, means summat coming from a fellow refit wrestler like yourself 

The second and last part of the almost crunch time base painting lark is half way down page 17 now...or to put it another way... ask and ye shall recieve my friend!

Go easy now!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That's looking beautiful, brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy Smokes!!! :freak: That's awesome! :thumbsup: Great work Ray


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

With the edge fuzzing, it's looking just perfect, Ian!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The effect looks great, absolutely convincing.

I'm still concerned to see how the overlying paint colors and decals will work with that technique.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

I for one do not have any concerns at all! We all know how difficult it is to stop light leaking...allowing light to come through should be a breeze.

This is simply a staggeringly convincing lightshow!

Just....just....just....stupendous!

Rich


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Roguepink said:


> I'm still concerned to see how the overlying paint colors and decals will work with that technique.


Same here!

I might try a combination of the insito (inside) kit spot lights and out side sources (mirrors).... depnds on what Rayhtons final result will look like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Glad you like the spotlight effects so far, they have been the source of more than a few teeth gnashing and head scratching moments  Particularly when the top of the water trap on my compressor cracked and blew off, didn't half make me jump  good thing i had a spare.

Well as to the paintwork, i've said before that's the real kicker ain't it. The final paintwork will be the make or break for certain on this beastie.

I will be going with the general ideas i posted (somewhere on page 3 if i recall correctly) so we'll see how it all works out. A rough guess will be about a week or so as laying on all the scrap frisket bits for the first layer will be an evening or two, such is the way when you have a day job...damnit.

All that said, the redoutable update with the one step at a time/blow by blow/all the gory details will of course be posted when i get to the finish of the aztec painting. All good fun really, at least that's what i keep telling myself...a lot...over and over again 

Go easy folks !


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

*Heck Of A Time In The Hell Hole...*

Howdo all :wave: 

Right then, new update.
Top of the saucer only but now fully done on the aztec thing. A lot of pics here so apologies in advance to any dail-up users on the board.

Page 18 right about here. 

Dabbler : i belive it was your good self who asked if it would be done by christmas, well the answer is, nope 'fraid not, sorry about that  I reckon after you see what i had to do, you will get an idea that previous time estimates i may have made are wildly incorrect.

All good fun really :freak: 

Enjoy troops !

Go easy


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful, Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

She's coming along just beautifully :thumbsup:
Have a Great Holiday Season


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutely beautify Ray. Simply stunning. 

Have a very Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolutely awesome build. I am collecting everything needed for mine which is scheduled for next spring. I think I will do the interior spots as well seeing as how good yours looks with paint on top. Quick question, how is the "structural integraty" holding up? Any sagging or cracking of seams or putty joints? Your in the home stretch!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank ye kindly for the praise folks, all comments appreciated.
The structural integrity is holding up fine so far, no sagging or cracking of seams or puttying at this time and she has been moved about a fair bit and taken the odd knock or two.

Time will tell however, the first one i did for my best mate is still all ship shape and square after what must be nearly a year in his possession but i'll keep an eye on this lass to see if anything untoward occours.

I did consider that rather splendid metal armature once upon a time but to be honest it would have just got in the way of the internal work i am/was doing. Nothing wrong with said armature you understand, just the designer through no fault of his own didn't take nutters like me into account 

Go easy and have an excellent, fun and peaceful holiday/christmas season everyone :thumbsup: 
I'll be in the hellhole


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got my own Refit. Should come this week. Following along closely. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Whats appening Ray..... I want the next installment!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Bloody slave driver !, i bet if this was the Roman Empire you'd have me chained to an oar by now...

Well going is slow but not entirely without result. The basic aztecing done on the saucer underside, neck, secondary hull, pylons and nacelles.

Some dumming down needed as it's a bit too stark in contrast in some areas but working on that.

http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht1.jpg
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht4.jpg 

The lighting still seems to function ok

http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht2.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht3.jpg 

Then came the fun bit where some paint got pulled off. From where you ask ?
Where else but the bloody flood light areas under the saucer, where else!

Lights off...
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht5.jpg 
Lights on...
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht6.jpg 

Have to say no real biggie as it happened on the top of the saucer too but it can be sorted. 
One thing i can say is that even after only an hour on the model, low tack masking film is just an expression, not a truth and even more so when on areas of gloss paint that has been on a model for well over a month.

This am how it be 
More this weekend i hope if all goes well.

Go easy gang.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray, absolutely beautiful my friend. I really love the route you took in lighting the kit. The spotlight effect looks awesome!! I just may contact you soon for some details of your technique if you don't mind 

Well done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Ta muchly.
It ain't working out so bad for a test, which is about all this one amounts to really. Always room for improvment of course and seeing as how this may well be the last one i build, it'll be over to someone else to make said improvments.

I do belive this is where you stick ya hand up Tony 

So yep, no problem on that my friend , drop me an email whenever you like mate and as always, i'll answer ya :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You know, when I look at your lighting, it does fool the eye. Excellent illusion, sir! Yours is the method I shall use. 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

She's surely going to be a beauty to behold mate! :thumbsup: Lookin' better 'n better!

Regards,
Todd


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Ohhhh she's a B,E,A,UUUUUUTIEEEE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :freak:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Thankies for the kind words folks, very much appreciated.
Makes this ole jobbing modeler feel like he's getting somewhere 

Well just for the heck of it so to speak, thought i may just as well try a light test indoors. These pics taken about 30 mins or so 'fore this post, with an old Sony Mavica FD87 So nowhere near some high end camera.
All camera settings at baseline and this digital camera is not fond of low light situations.

All pics taken at 1024x768 resolution and reduced to 75% size in an attempt to save some folks who may be on dial up some download time, that's the only fiddling about that's been done with them.

Room area lit with one wall light (twin 40W light fitting) and light from the TV, time of day approx 8:15 pm.

I think this goes some way to getting what i wanted, very visible lighting without having to stand there in the dark and look at the model.

Just my preferance but i had to ask myself what is the point of standing there looking at areas of light in a completely dark room so you have a very hard time seeing the rest of the model? 

Some may prefer this and that's okedoke so no slur on others intended or inferred. The 'faux spotlights' do look a bit brighter in the pics than they are to the naked eye so judge for yaselves people.
I'm reasonably satisfied so far 

http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht7.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht8.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht9.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht10.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht11.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/ht12.jpg 

At least i'm certain of one thing, she may not look that great in the flesh so to speak but she do look rather good on camera...maybe that's the point 

Go easy troops and troopettes.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ray,
I congratulate you on this stunning acheivement. I think you really cracked the secret of the spotlight!

As for tastes are concerned, I might have gone one or two fewer steps of complexity, but that's just me. I love your results. You hit on the key which was to "reinforce" the grid lines so that the inside light didn't burn thru them.

bravo, Bravo, BRAVO :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Lou, 
She do be getting there (Now if only i could figure out exactly where 'there' is... ) and i fully agree on the matter of tastes bit, each to thier own and you never know, if there ever is another refit from yours truly, i may just get it right 

Well some repairs to lifted paintwork, a bit of 'aztec dumbing down' has been taking place with the pearl white yet to be applied, so wadda ya reckon ?

http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/265.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/266.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/267.jpg 
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/269.jpg
http://www.raytheon.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/web pics/plentwip/270.jpg 

The forward lower saucer spot still don't look to great but the registry numbers should help some way to covering it a wee bit.

Go easy gang.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I've come late to the party, but I have to say tremendous work! I started
at the end and wondered how you pulled off the spot lights and was well pleased
with your solution. 

Thank you for documenting your work so thoroughly.

Edge


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Great work with the spot lights simply genius! Can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Ray,

totally convincing.....i've also just noticed the lighted section where the name Enterprise goes at the rear of the fantail......

it just gets better and better!

So....you'll be doing a 1701-A next then?

A total triumph me old cocker!

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Thankies all !

Well i did say summat in an earlier post about an update on the weekend so here it is !.  

About 2/3rds of the pics i've already put up in previous posts but now added just a few more. Not a lot more but that's that for yesterday and todays work so far, so that's ya lot for now troops.

Go easy you lot !


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

No words to describe so I'll just say...WOW! W..W...W....WOW!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Whatho troops.
Ta Muchly Zeno 

The evening shift in the hellhole went better and quicker than expected.
Extra 6 pics added to the bottom of page 19. 

Enjoy gang and go easy.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

FAN-DAMN-TASTIC!!!! Beautiful work Ray :thumbsup:


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

spanking job there my freind!


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great work Raytheon! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I've posted a link with credit on SpaceStation K7.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

After following this build from the start I knew it would look great at the end, but, Holy Cow! Can't wait till the last page!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

robiwon said:


> *SNIP* Can't wait till the last page!


Oddly enough, that makes two of us 

Glad your enjoying it folks and thankies for the linkup Fish, most kind !

Go easy


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Fantastic work Raython…. Am in awe how good the inboard lighting looks. Cant wait till you put on the registry decals for contrast.. THEN it will look nothing but spectacular.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Cliffhangers cliffhangers 

Jaw dropping beautiful my friend. The illusion is fantastic!!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

DAM!!!! She looks beautiful...especially the lighting. I wish I had lit mine...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank ye kindly gents.

Well another day, another update ! 

Just some of the paintwork bits and pieces but all part of this now almost far too long running grand scheme of mine so here ya go 

Enjoy troops & troopettes and go easy now.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Raytheon, I like the strongback! I few updates back you showed some of the wireing you did for the lighting, it was so neatly done. Your lighting since you took a lot of time on it, it just looks dynamite...looks very impressive. Can't wait for your next update.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Looks fantastic! 

Did you take any step by step pics of the strongback detail? If you did, I'd like to see them.

Thanks, John


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I am glad you dumped the canon, it make for a better and different looking ship.


Glad I not a spammer to your site. Reading the warnings, scared the hell out of me. :freak: Got my respect. :wave:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

AWESOME work Ray!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Many thanks folks, we be gettin' there...slowly 



John F said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Did you take any step by step pics of the strongback detail? If you did, I'd like to see them.
> 
> Thanks, John


In the words of Capt. Sparrow "Oh Bugger".
Sorry John, i didn't take any step by step pics but if it will help, here's a sorta breakdown :

The very pale blue, mask, then the next darker shade of blue and so on untill finish. Just took the pic below, it's a close up after i've done the lines as well so take a look and you should be able to see where the different colours lay.
Each colour was put on in one go with mucho masking between.

I only went by the proper pattern roughly so it's not very accurate to the real deal 'E', other folks have done a spot on job but i'm too lazy for that 

The fine lines and dots were done with a dark blue colouring pencil.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh my lord! That's breathtaking work there, Raytheon! Thanks for posting that pic. Can't wait to see her completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I love the division lines!! Really breathtaking 

Well done my friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Thankies fellas !
Well chaps and chapesses, the deed is almost done :thumbsup: 

Page 21, Painting And Part Gluing Up Completed ! 

Just the decaling, stand mounting and wiring up to do...i think i need a drink.
A large drink...but for now coffee will have to do 
I have a date with some water, microsol, a decal sheet and a starship.
Waddalife.

Go easy gang.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

I tip my hat to you sir on a nicely done 1:350th !


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

To coin a phrase: Good Golly Miss Molly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow! The sense of scale you've created with that paint work is incredible. GREAT WORK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

One of the best builds I've seen!! The painting and lighting are excellent and the patterns are accurate, but I think the colors are not quite right. A superb interpretation!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Although i have admired and drooled like a lunatic over your build, i have to agree with ColHero...your blues are a bit too...BLUE. (damn, i'm going to get my fat buttocks booted for this...)

It's just that nearly everything else is so perfect, the lighting and aztecing and so on....

...fade them tones doon a wee bit....and it'll be just about the most perfect E yet seen.( better still.....if it's the refit....a bit more greenish/grey? ((.....prepares arse for severe kicking))....)

Rich

ps....i STILL think yours is the best lit model ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Greetings troops and troopettes !

Now 'fore ya read on, this ain't an angry rant, just a stament of a few things as i see 'em, okedoke? 

Right then, let's lay this colour and my refit deal to rest shall we? As it do say at the top of page 20...

"i know the colours ain't quite right or not canon. Two things here, i really don't care that much and the only canon i do have much time for are the cannon on old time sailing warships"

That said i know how many like the 'proper' colours and fair enough on that score. 
If i was doing this one for anyone else then trust me, the colours would be on the nail and the build quality would be MUCH better than it is.
But it ain't for somone else so the colours stay and the build is now impossible to tart up any not that i would bother at this stage in the game, end of story.

Besides this is an easily bought and cheap kit so who knows, maybe next time. As for this beastie, she's lovely and all but has been on my bench for FAR too long, time to get 'er sorted and done while what little enthusiasm i have left for this project remains.

Bottom line is, she'll be the lady Enterprise i always wanted, one that lights up right and looks kinda pretty, on that score, sorted! (well at this point anyways)

Oh and Rich, take them phone directories outta the back of ya trousers mate, my boots-hobnail-size10-arse-kicking-for-the-use-of wore out from overuse some years ago so you have nothing to fear 

While i'm here and hopefully you lot are still reading this, a wee taster/teaser if you will and an idea of how the stock decals look with and without lights, shot last night.

Enjoy and go easy gang !


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, that backlighting effect is very impressive! If I ever build another one of these kits, that is the approach I'm going to take.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Well, I like the blue - it's the rest of the model thats rubbish!! - KIDDING!!!!

Its awesome - there was a point when I thought the paint would spoil the spot light effects but it works really well.

Are you using the kits supplied decals?

Great work!

Mike


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Fair enough matey-peeps!

Phone books removed, .......

......she still looks effin sensational Ray!

Top work, model bloke! :thumbsup: 

Now......to see if i can rip-off that back lighting technique for the Reliant i'm working on....... :tongue: 

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Bay7 said:


> Well, I like the blue - it's the rest of the model thats rubbish!! - KIDDING!!!!


You noticed that then 



> Its awesome - there was a point when I thought the paint would spoil the spot light effects but it works really well.


Makes two of us on the paint over the lighting deal.



> Are you using the kits supplied decals?


I am indeed sir, seems to work ok.



> Great work
> 
> Mike


Ta muchly!

Rich: It's not a patented process...maybe i should 'ave considered that...so you rip-off for all it's worth mate!
I know ya will anyways, just thought i'd say it 

Go easy gang


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

[comicbookguy]Best...Effect...Ever...[/comicbookguy]

Still picking my jaw up from the ground. Fantastic job!!


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Beautiful job Raytheon!

My only question now is can I get your lighting technique to work with Raist3001's beautiful aztec paints.

Mark


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

marc1111 -- test it, take photos, let us know. There are MANY kinds of pearlescent paints out there.

Raist... dude... he's making us look bad.

Raytheon, is it done yet? Can we see it? Huh? Can we? Huh? Is it? Pleeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

My jaw has hit the floor and there is puddle of drool underneath my seat. Well done!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL. One of the best of the best.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Extremely fantastic work Raython ... wiht the registry decals one the Aztec contrast is just.. spot on. 

I bow to you and thanks for showing us how the spotlight thingy can be done to almost perfection.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

YOWZERS!!!! 

Just keeps gettin' betterer and betterer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Many thanks for the comments folks ! Always appreciated and then some.

I'm happy how she's turning out and very happy to be almost finished.
I reckon by about this Friday latest if all goes well with the mains/battery plan.

If not then probably Friday for the final update anyways 



Roguepink said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> Raytheon, is it done yet? Can we see it? Huh? Can we? Huh? Is it? Pleeeeeeeeeeease?


You keep that up and i'm gonna turn this thread around and drive back to September !!


Go easy gang.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Raytheon said:


> You keep that up and i'm gonna turn this thread around and drive back to September !!.


LMAO


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

looks superb in that last saucer pic.

I used a backlighting technique back in 1988 on an AMT refit, although I was only 12 at the time so the results were a bit rough compared with this supreme effort. Will dig out the pics though, as they prove that the system works even under a very heavy paint job (essentially, virtually enything except black leaks the light, so any colours on the hull let it through). 

What is your next project by the way, sir?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

*Final Update Part 1*

Well gang, the decaling be done so in essence she's a shade over 99% complete build wise.
Some more to be attended to on the main model and then the basing, wiring and such like fun and games so without further ado...

Final update part 1 on page 22 

Well Flux, to answer that question i will have to get a wee bit wordy so here goes...

I have a few commissions possible coming up but nothing confirmed as yet but i'll let thee know. On the for myself side o' things, well here's where we hit a sticky point.

I will be getting one large model for myself, more on that when it's all sorted but that will be my last big model build i reckon i'll be doing just for myself for quite a while and now i will pass on why.

I was contacted by a very nice fellow in Indiana over christmas about doing a refit, no biggie so i sorted a quote, the problem came up with the shipping or to be more accurate, the cost.

I worked out a size of package that would allow for the best protection i could muster to send a refit across the pond. it worked out that the shipping mobs like FedEx, UPS and so on were the only folks who could ship something that size. Parcelforce just wasn't interested due to size restrictions.

Now things like this are worked out one of two ways, weight or size.
Whichever is the more money, that's what they will charge and the CHEAPEST quote was from FedEx and because of the size rather than weight, that came to £457 and change.

Or to put it another way just shy of $900 or there abouts.

It could well rise due to the current Sterling vs. foreign currencies hoo-ha.

Well i can't speak for others but that seems a bit excessive. I worked out a few more things on prospective sizes of package for different models i planned to do.
I used to just build for fun and then sell.

It worked out that most would end up double or even triple the best price i could expect for the model in shipping costs so there fore no point to building models i can't sell on. 

With all due respect to my fellow englishmen and those goodly folks in Scotland and Wales, the majority of the best paying/ready to shell out for quality goods are folk outside the UK in my experiance.

I just don't have the space to put my buildups in anymore and i have seen the state of some of my stuff in storage in the loft after just one summer and winter...not pretty.

So the practicalities of real life came thundering in that day, a pain in the rear but that's how it is so i just gotta deal with it. On the issue of the commission, i just pointed the fellow in the direction of at least 3 mobs who may be able to help him stateside and that was that.

Well enough waffle outta me as you lot have better things to do than sit here reading this drivel 

Later gang and go easy !


----------



## Fly-n-hi (Jan 12, 2007)

Great work. I'm totally impressed. I really like that backlit spotlight effect. Just curious, though, why didn't you light up the photon launchers? (If you already answered this I must have missed it) 

Altogether, how much time did you put into that? 

Do you do wiring/lighting for a living? It seems like you thought of stuff that I never would have thought of. Plus, I'm sure that you had to do quite a bit of calculating of volts and milliamps for resistors and that sort of thing.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh, can you tell us again how you built it! LOL Seriously, though, you have done a truly outstanding job. If my Refit comes out 1/10 as good as yours I will be quite happy. On the other hand, sniff, a great story is coming to an end, sniff......


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed! That lighting is just amazing! Raytheon, did you use a circuit? I believe you did, but where did you end up putting it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Whatcha people !

Well quite a few questions and comments to answer so i'll do me best to keep it short.
Fly: Many thanks, she do look the part so far. I didn't do the photon launchers because...well it just never occoured to me and that's really the truth.

I never kept count of hours but as a ballpark figure, about 20 odd hours a week over a 4 month period is close.

Don't do wiring for a living no. Not really on the calculations thing, i know what resistors to use with LED's in respect of voltage but that's as far as certain knowledge goes. One of the members here helped me out with some very valuable info (still owe you for that JT!)
Hope that lot helps.

Robiwon: No i bloody well can't !  Your refit can be every bit as good as mine, just have the courage to fail and you'll do fine...by that i mean if you can deal with the thought of blowing it and the possible act of doing that and not let it get to you then you'll be ok. I have blown it in a big way many a time and really there's no option but to deal with it and move on.
I lost a refit in progress before this one, she was just short of the painting stage and i made a mistake and the lot had to be scrapped. That's just how it is.

Fierce: Not a circuit as such, the nav/strobe thing has one but that is a old one based on a design done by a good friend of mine many years ago. I belive it's very much like the DLM federation flasher kit only his is most likely way better than anything i could ever come up with.

The main lighting is done branch fashion. One start point, branching off to each section of the overall hull then branching to each lighting part. Tha's it in a nutshell as best i can put it. The only thing is that here, i was working backwards from the lights to the final power hookup.

Well she be based, wired up and tested, update to follow real soon...i hope.
Waiting on a new camera to arrive so should have a movie or three to show as well but no promises now.

You lot go easy!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I would like to more in detail on how it's wired. So you ran branches (parallel) to the different sections of the hull and then branching off (series) to light the different areas? Your running a 12v power source and what resistors are you using?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh.............!!! Okay, I'll be good. I promise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Well i'll do me best to give better details though some of the things i'll say and terms used will most likely have some electronics bods cringing.

Power starts at the base of the pole, runs up in two pairs of wires (+ & - feeds), one to the saucer and one to the secondary hull.

The top saucer window edge and RCS lights are in a 'ringmain' fashion, the lights for the upper saucer center (windows, VIP lounge, impulse crystal and spotlights) are linked to the ringmain. 

The lower saucer center, top neck and RCS lights have thier own ringmain. Both these ringmains are linked to the main feed running down the pole.

The nacelle lights are linked like so:
The forward lights, nacelle top blue lights and outer nacelle side light are all liked to one feed. The rear registry spotlights and RCS are linked to one feed.

Both these feeds link up at the muddle bottom of the necelle and run down the pylon.

The rear lighting in the secondary hull is tied to one feed that runs along the bottom of the secondary hull. Tied to this are the pennant spotlights and the lighting plate behind the main deflector, also the deflector light is tied to this.

The wiring from the pylons are tied to one feed that runs along the top of the secondary hull. Tied to this main feed are the pylon outside spotlights and lower neck lights. 

Both these feeds join to the second set of wirs running down the pole.

The warp and impulse lighting have thier own feeds but linked to main power so can be switched on or off independant of main lighting.

The nav/strobe lights have thier own independant circuit.

The current power source in now 12v/2.5amp switched supply. The resistors are 430ohm, one each per LED for main/impulse/warp lighting, the nav/strobes are all handled by 9v dc battery power through a circuit board so no need for resistors on LED's. 

LED's for main/impulse/warp lighting are 5 & 3mm white 3.4v 20milliamp.

I hope all that helps somewhat.

On a sort of related issue, Final update part 2 & 3, stand, wiring and nav/strobe lights. is up now just over half way down the page.

Man me fingers are starting to hurt 

You lot go easy...i'm going to go have a coffee.



Roguepink said:


> Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh.............!!! Okay, I'll be good. I promise.


Fair 'nuff, i'll keep going then


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Raytheon, that's what I was thinking. What an awesome build!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

> Fierce: Not a circuit as such, the nav/strobe thing has one but that is a old one based on a design done by a good friend of mine many years ago. I belive it's very much like the DLM federation flasher kit only his is most likely way better than anything i could ever come up with.


That toggle switch box, is a very good idea, very nice! Anyway, where did you end up putting the circuit for the strobe lights, maybe you said, I just didn't catch it. That is a really nice build though, wow, one of the best I have seen, for real.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Right then Fierce, the circuit i refer to is mounted in the stand box, you can see the blue wiring terminals on the right in this pic...









That board handles both the strobe and nav lights, powered by an ordinary 9v battery.

Go easy.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Raytheon, that's a good idea. I kind of figured thats probably where you put it. Take it easy yourself, especially after that build 

-Fierce


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

*Journeys End*

Greetings Gang :wave: 

Well i be done and done.
Final update part 4 at the very bottom of page 22. 

And the finished gallery ! 

Not the best of photography and does show some very rough spots but warts and all, this is how it is.
A vid will be forthcoming at some point in the near future.

It's been quite a stroll, enjoy folks.

Go easy one and all 

Raytheon


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW i've been following this build like everybody else,and i must say my hats off to you sir, AWSOME job.i am getting ready to start my 2nd PL350 and i hope to add some lights and attempt the aztek paint this time uusing the A/D templates,your build makes me want to get this one better than my 1st one.
again AWSOME build.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray,

Congratulations on your completion my friend. A fantastic build I was honored to watch from start to finish. Thanks a million for taking the time to answer some questions for me. I'm sure there will be many more. 

You go easy now and take some much deserved and needed time off


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ray,

Hats off to ya mate! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your build with us. I've learned a lot from seeing yours. And, I love your sense of humor in your writing. 

Regards,
Todd


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Glad you like it troops !

Tony: you better belive it on the time off, i think a weekend of slumming it is in order.

Or as we used to say in Her Majesty's Armed Forces..
"Once this is over i'm going to have a nervous breakdown, i've worked for it, i've earned it and no bugger is going to deprive me of it"



Go easy gang.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh my! That is beautiful. I showed it to a couple of colleagues at work. Once I explained how you did the floodlights they were simply amazed. You've proven your approach beyond all my doubts.


----------



## dazzagreenwood (Nov 19, 2006)

*Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow what a fantastic build mate. That's the dog dangly's lol!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I would bow in the presence of this Enterprise. You sir have done a truly amazing job, and I dare say a masterful work of art! Now, for my only critique, I would definately add a wider footprint to your base. I don't want to see a post in a few days were you say the cat or dog knocked this beauty over. Please keep it protected for everyones future enjoyment and yours! (bows again and off to stare at mine)


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Wonderful build Raython and cogratulations on finishing her. 
She's a real beauty. Hope to get mine to look as good as yours (but wiht more "canon" colors around strongbak and deflector ).

Hope to see some new projects of you soon .. but for now take your time off.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm not quipping about colors, but if I were to single out a critique issue, it would be to work for cleaner masking / painting. Your close-up shots show some unfortunate paint flaws that hurt the overall effect. Your lighting technique is brilliant (double meaning?). From a good distance, as you would typically view this ship, you've done simply the most amazing build I've yet seen of the Enterprise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Greetings all !
Thanks for the paraise and the critique, i say that with NO sarcasm by the way as the critique is right on the money and i'll never argue with the truth...

Especially when it's been staring me in the face for the last 4 months.

All it boils down to is this, she do look good (even i'll admit to that much) 
She has her faults but then what worth it lady doesn't?
Is there room for improvment ? Unquestionably
Could i have done a better job ? see above
Is she adequate for the purpose of the paint and light testing, well to me yes she is.

Is anyone else thinking third times a charm ? 

We'll see how things go. After all with a kit that costs as little as this one, round three will most likely take place..dunno when though so no badgering 

Oh by the way, been doing some testing here and come up wit a couple of things.
Had her hooked up to a small sealed lead acid battery 12v 2.2 amp and get about 30 mins good lighting so one option for some folks.
The most 'getting warm' areas is the top of the saucer but nothing untoward happening.

Currently running a full on mains test, i'll let you know how that all pans out.
She definately gives the corner of the room a nice cosy glow 

I just can't leave this hobby alone ya know 

Go easy troops !

Full power lighting update : Winnin' and grinnin' here, Started test just 'fore my above post, hottest part is the saucer top (bridge &B/C decks) Got to about 32-33 C in around 20 mins, stayed there with no change all this time, all is well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

*Would You Belive It...*

Another bleedin' update...

Seriously though, me email and PM has been getting quite lively over the past couple of days and to answer several questions, i thought it would be easier to put up a page to hopefully answer some questions and give some helpful info.

Page 23, The 'Nowhere Near As Techincally Exacting As It Could Be' Notes Page

And apologies to anyone who's now probably royally sick of seeing this thread 

Go easy gang.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Bloody excellent! What more can one say! Have you given anymore thought to a wider footprint? I had an idea that I will use on mine. I plan on having a delta shield cut out from a sheet of plexi (painted black) with a rectangular hole cut in the center for the base to be set and glued into. Bigger footprint but stylish as well.


----------



## Cerus (Feb 26, 2007)

While I applaud your creativity with the hull spot lights, I really don't believe it looks realistic. The lower saucer looks better than the other areas you used false lighting on but it still doesn't look physically right. Light has to come from somewhere and it doesn't always have sharp edges. The forward spot light appears out of nowhere too far away from the main bridge and abruptly ends all around with no diffusion or fading of the light.

On any of the areas, there really isn't any difference in light intensity from it's supposed starting point outward..it's the same brightness all around which is physically impossible if it was an actual spotlight. You can view this effect easily by shining a flashlight down the hull nearly parallel to the surface.

What I would suggest rather that using the stencils and tape, is to use an airbrush and black out the entire insides except in the areas you have spotlight effects. Those areas you could do a rough template of the light pattern and then use shading techniques with an airbrush to achieve a true spotlight look....going very thing at it's source and gradually increasing the opacity as it moves further away.

While I don't go nuts on any lighting or paint jobs, I believe if you're going to go through all the effort of reproducing a certain look, then you should do so correctly. That's just my two cents. Good job overall but it needs much improvement.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

This strikes me as slightly sour grapes......I don't believe Ray set out to make the most perfectly accurate Enterprise in the universe, rather, he wanted to build a good representation of the ship while utilising an experimental spotlighting system, which in my opinion is the best example of hull spotlighting to date....by far!

You must remember when criticising the spotlights, that what Ray has accomplished is an "in the box" solution. The movie model spotlighting was lit externally....very easy to accomplish at home if you want a load of freaky looking torches and mirrors surrounding your model.

Everyone has an opinion, but it's easy to scoff.....

.......not so easy to build one of these better than anyone else then boast, "now that's how it should be done!"

Rich


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Dave "Cerus" Merriman! he he! Points taken their Cerus . I'll be very happy if one day mine can be even half as good as Raytheon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Greetings all!

Mega slow day at work so may as well do some posting

As far as i'm concerned, Cerus two cents worth is fair currency so no problem.

Fairly correct on pretty much all points and i agree, there is certainly room for improvment as i have stated many a time in previous posts which becomes fairly obvious when all previous posts in this thread are read and understood.

That said, i do belive it's going to be down to other refit builders on this board to get there long before i do as it may be some time 'fore i ever get back to doing another one of them.

As for doing it correctly as you say Cerus, that would involve many lights, dental mirrors and bloody big rig as you are doubtless well aware...hmmm...guys, do ya it's time for that house extension? 

Go easy folks.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Frankly, Raytheon did a fantastic job on his rendition and artistic creativity. Anyone who tries their heart out to re-create any of the effects should be congratulated on their efforts. There are many variants of lighting and paint schemes from many builders, each exhibiting their own personal innovations and artistic creativity. And trust me, if there are recommendations, we are all ears. But, in reading between the lines, if the convictions of "canon" are that strong, PM the builder instead of pubically telling them that their in need for improvement - - _That's just plain wrong_.  (I'll probably regret bring this up but too much is too much)

By the way, the only "realistic" one on the planet was sold at the Christie's Auction.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

lizzybus said:


> he wanted to build a good representation of the ship while utilizing an experimental spotlighting system, which in my opinion is the best example of hull spotlighting to date....by far!p


Could not agree more with this statement. 

I do not believe Cerus was criticizing for the sake of criticizing. I do believe that it was meant as constructive criticism in the event Ray should choose to create another refit. He did have some valid points to make and those points should be taken into consideration for anyone looking to incorporate Rays ideas into their own build. 

However, I was troubled over the following statement....

_While I don't go nuts on any lighting or paint jobs, I believe if you're going to go through all the effort of reproducing a certain look, then you should do so correctly. That's just my two cents. Good job overall but it needs much improvement._

Who is to determine anything is done correctly, or looks correctly other than the builder? To do the spot lights 'correctly' one would need to rig mirrors and such as the lighting for the spots was created EXTERNALLY and not internally on the studio model. 

All in all, Ray's build is fantastic. 

My 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

*Woah back already *

By the way the cents are building up here i'll be able to afford another refit kit in no time 

Fellas, thanks for the words and suchlike but don't worry about it.

Maybe Cerus was putting forward his/her brand of critique but is simply brusque by nature, if so then that's all there is to it and if it's judged that some advisement on manners to take place, that's what the moderators are for i belive.

If we have a troll in the ranks however, then thats also for the moderators to sort out so let's not get into being baited by one.

All i can say is this, if Cerus' words as stated above are just blunt critique then let it be.

If not and they were fully intended as an insult then as a former inhabitant of the twilight world of Her Majesty's armed forces all i can tell you is i have been insulted by true professionals and the words above don't even come close to the high quality standard of insult i expect and demand 

So chill friends and just let this old chestnut of a thread go the way of the do-do and move on as there are plenty more interesting stuff to look at and discuss...failing that can we have a good clean fight and come outta ya corner swingin' please.


Go easy you lot !


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Everyone has their own opinions, I respect that, as do others. I lurked here a long time before I posted. Even longer before I showed my work. I am not a master modeler by any means but I can do a pretty good job if I put my mind to it. I am working on the Refit as well. I am adding lights and a multi color paint job. It won't be as nice as some I have seen on here but it will be good enough for me. I admit that. I am aware of my skills and my shortcomings. There is nothing wrong with stateing your opinion but to do it in the manner above, as a first post, and then state that you don't even attempt to do the things that the builder has done is well, just rude. And if you had read the article he did feather the edges around the tape!?!. Lets see some of your work.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Ray, I must agree 100 percent with carrot's (sp?) opinion of your lighting scheme and am fully prepared to take your pesky model off your hands. simply send it to me right away, and i'll make sure it's displayed right next to my Master Replicas TOS E, whose golden light will shine on it and illuminate it!
   :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Well gee whizz and gosharooty, i'm just so touched by your charitable offer !
Or is it that i'm just touched? Lemme think on that offer a while...

That's enough thinkin'...nope, but your generosity is duly noted, in triplicate and filed in my special place along with your personal details 

Go easy and goodnight all!


----------

